# Safety



## schanc (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, this will be my first post to Router Forums. It will have to be the boring old topic of safety. But as everyone will know, especially if you have been around woodworking equipment, it don't take much to lose a lot.
Eye protection is number one. Here in Alabama, summers can be very hot even at night. I use several fans in the shop so the air is moving constantly. Which in turn moves sawdust. Even with eye protection, particals seem to always find the eyes. I keep a bottle of drops handy just so I can irrigate the eye as soon as I detect a foreign partical.
I find some woods are more irritating than others, so always be on the safe side, and wear eye protection.
Thanks, Steve


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Thanks for the reminder Steve. The bottle of drops is a good idea. The best thing you can do with wood in the eye is to flush.. NEVER rub. Irrigate from the outside corner of your eye and allow the fluid to flow toward the tear duct. The irrigant and your natural tears will help push the contaminant out of the eye.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Steve

Right on . I see many saying they are putting a shop in order but most never say anything about a first aid kit, most of the good ones come with a eye wash out device in the kit just for that job, not the little cheap kits but a good ones, I will say I did add 2 small bottles of water to the kit I have, they don't come with it the norm..it just may save my eyes some day..

safety first then add the tools to the shop..

Amazon.com: Medique Large Vehicle First Aid Kit, Filled #807M1:&#133;
Amazon.com: Medique 73901 Standard Trauma First Aid Kit: Home Improvement

=======




schanc said:


> Well, this will be my first post to Router Forums. It will have to be the boring old topic of safety. But as everyone will know, especially if you have been around woodworking equipment, it don't take much to lose a lot.
> Eye protection is number one. Here in Alabama, summers can be very hot even at night. I use several fans in the shop so the air is moving constantly. Which in turn moves sawdust. Even with eye protection, particals seem to always find the eyes. I keep a bottle of drops handy just so I can irrigate the eye as soon as I detect a foreign partical.
> I find some woods are more irritating than others, so always be on the safe side, and wear eye protection.
> Thanks, Steve


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good reminder Steve, body parts are not easily repaired much less replaced.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is a tip for you to consider to flush your eyes if oyu do not have a eye wash center.

When I was a medic and had an industrial accident involving your eyes and lets say acid spills, I would use a Nasal Cannual and IV bag with Normal Saline. Hook the IV up to the NS and lay the patient back and you can adjust the speed the fluid comes out of the bag via the IV drip chamber.

Worked like a charm and it saved a few people over the years.


----------



## pinghenglin505 (Jul 23, 2010)

thanks for your reminder. you are so considerate.


----------



## Dereklee (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for reminding.
and very true! it doesnt take much to lose a lot. Take care of ourselves!


----------



## allthunbs (Jun 22, 2008)

schanc said:


> I use several fans in the shop so the air is moving constantly. Which in turn moves sawdust.


Thanks for the reminder Steve. Suggestion: I use a 20" (24"?) box fan. Tape a furnace filter on the intake side of the fan. Helps reduce dust on the fan but also reduces dust in the air. My shop is only 16 x 20 and it will clean the air up quite quickly. Now if only I could figure something out for the floor.


----------



## uffdasc (Jan 11, 2011)

I like this idea! Thanks!


----------

